# Lacie Stung By Bee



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I get up in the morning, I make a cup of coffee and sit out on my patio and watch Lacie and Tilly do their potties (very entertaining) and play.

This morning, I was going through the same routine when I heard Lacie let out a very loud Yelp and then she looked up at me. Her nose was very swollen and then she collapsed. I knew immediately that she had gone into antifalatic (sp?) shock. She was a rag doll when I picked her up.

It was only 6:00 a.m. but I called my Vet at home (thank goodnes that Dr. Patricia and I are good friends) and asked if she would meet me at the clinic. Luckily she lives only a couple of blocks from me and the clinic is only a couple of miles. The ER clinic is across town and takes me over 45 minutes to get there.

Anyway, Dr. P worked on Lacie (IV, epfranepran, etc.) for almost 3 hours before she felt that Lacie was stable. As it was only Dr. P and me at the clinic, I had to help with everything, while tears were streaming down my cheecks. Lacie just looked horrible. First her nose seemed about 10 times its normal size and she was lifeless and didn't seem to be breathing or know where she was.

I finally left the clinic at around 10:00 a.m. as I needed to get to work. She was stable and Dr. P thought she would be better if I wasn't there because of how upset I was. 

I'm at the office -- WORRIED SICK about my little Lacie. I know that she's in good hands with Dr. P and that she will keep me posted throughout the day. But I'm still so very worried. She's just so little and helpless.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, dear, Lynn, how scary! How wonderful that you and Dr. P are friends and you were able to call her right away. I'm hoping and praying that darling Lacie is resting comfortably and getting better. Please keep us posted.

((HUGS))


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg that is terrifying... thank god you were there and were able to react instantly! and thank god your vet was able to meet you asap

please keep us updated... will pray for her recovery :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no, I hope Lacie is recovering from her sting! How scary it must have been for you and her! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry that she is going through this I will say a few prayers for her and for you. rayer: rayer: rayer: The poor little baby, you just never know when something like this will happen. Luckily your vet was so close and you could get her taken care of so fast. Please keep us posted.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying for Lacie... and you. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn.. what an awful experience for you and Lacie!!! so glad you kept your wits about you and acted fast!! Will be praying little Lacie comes thru this with no ill after-affects!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Please let us know how Lacie is doing. How very frightening. I can't imagine what would have happened had you not been there or not known what was occurring. I can't believe how quickly she started swelling and to what degree.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That is so scary! I'm glad Lacie is alright. I can't imagine! This is just another example of why we need to go outside with our babies. Hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

one of my worse fears. Oh Lynn :bysmilie: I just prayed for Lacie, I'll be watching for a update. Hugs to you


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I worry abut that every time I'm outside with the boys. OMG... prayers are
definitely going up for Lacie and for you.

Debbie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How scary ! i hope she is OK


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that brought tears to my eyes.........so scary! I went through the same thing when I had a test out at the hospital and I was allergic to the dye they put in my veins. I almost died, thank goodness, the doctor was right there. I am sure it was so scary for you. So glad Lacie is alright!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How terrifying! I know how traumatic it is to see your baby like that. I hope you BOTH are ok. Please update when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That is frightening. I often worry about stings. Haiku goes sniffing through grass and plants recklessly, and I'm always hoping there isn't an upset bee or wasp in her path.
Please keep us posted. I'm hoping for Lacie's very speedy recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how scary! I am so glad you were right there to rush Lacie to the vet!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So scary. I do not think I could be so calm in a situation like that...I most certainly would have panicked. 

How is Lacie doing?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Saying prayers for Lacie and sending you and her lots of hugs!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Lacie got a boo boo.  Thank goodness you were home when it happened. Sending get well wishes her way. :flowers:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God you got her in fast.When Baci was stung by a bee we were visiting my friend in California when we got to emg they told me it could be fatal i freaked out ,but right after the shots he started to come around..by Sunday he was back to himself.Lacie will be much better tommorow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, how terrifying!! It sounds like luck was in your corner for sure with everything falling in to place to get her better!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh this is scary. Hope Lacie will be alright. An emergency is always in the back of my mind. I hope I never have one because the emergency clinic is at least an hour from our house.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've often wondered... do they have 'epi-pens' for pooches in cases of emergency? 
Seems to be a lot of bee stings here in our area lately... mostly yelowjackets.... One of my friends little Lhasa got stung with a yellowjacket last week-end....thankfully immediate benedryl and paste of baking soda helped as there was no anaphalatic reaction but poor little guy had a sore foot and was scared and didn't know what to do with himself.
I gave her the local ER number and directions to post on her refrig in case it should happen again. 

Now today with Lacie's bite I got to thinking not everyone is as lucky to get such close by emergency care in a case like this and wondered if vets can give us owners anything to have on hand ( other than just the benedryl)... for a sting that might buy time till gotten to the ER. Anyone know ??? I'm going to ask our vet about this.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ouch! Lynn that is such a scary scenario. I am glad Dr. P was able to meet with you and Lacie. I hope Lacie is well soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How's Lacie doing, Lynn?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no that must have been so scary.I hope little Lacey will be okay.Sending rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no Lynn! I'm glad you were able to get her right in to the clinic. Lucky to have the vet as a friend to call. Please let us know how dear Lacie is. God please watch over our little Lacie and make her recover just fine from that bee sting. What the heck is going on around here? Too many sick babies. I will keep Lacie in my prayers until I read your update that all is well. :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is so scarry!!!!!!!!! I hope she is all better now.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Way to act fast Lynn! I hope Miss Lacie is feeling all better by now.
Hugs and prayers for both of you!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in to see how Lacie is doing.... hoping that no news is good news.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying all day, how's Lacie?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Poor Lacie! I do hope she is better by the time you pick her up tonight. Do keep up informed.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's just awful. Poor sweet Lacie. How is she doing? How are you doing? No updates has me very worried.  :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I was really hoping to hear from you about little Lacie, please Lynn let us know. Prayers til we hear from you rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update. I pray our Lacie is recovering. rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on, little Lacie Girl. Get well soon, sweetie. Aww Lynn, my heart goes out to you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too am starting to get a bit concerned... praying a good update comes soon


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Poor (Lacie) :smcry: Thank goodness you were right there and able to ack quickly. Was this her first sting?

I hope she's feeling much better tonight.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn, I'm so sorry this happened to Lacie. I hope she is Ok. Please let us know.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 7 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814915


> That's just awful. Poor sweet Lacie. How is she doing? How are you doing? No updates has me very worried.  :grouphug:[/B]


I'm getting worried too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 7 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814813


> I've often wondered... do they have 'epi-pens' for pooches in cases of emergency?
> Seems to be a lot of bee stings here in our area lately... mostly yelowjackets.... One of my friends little Lhasa got stung with a yellowjacket last week-end....thankfully immediate benedryl and paste of baking soda helped as there was no anaphalatic reaction but poor little guy had a sore foot and was scared and didn't know what to do with himself.
> I gave her the local ER number and directions to post on her refrig in case it should happen again.
> 
> Now today with Lacie's bite I got to thinking not everyone is as lucky to get such close by emergency care in a case like this and wondered if vets can give us owners anything to have on hand ( other than just the benedryl)... for a sting that might buy time till gotten to the ER. Anyone know ??? I'm going to ask our vet about this.[/B]


Lynn, so sorry to hear about this. Anaphylactic shock is so frightening. :smcry: My son went into it when he was 2 from a sip of milk and I thought he was going to die, so I know how it feels. At that age he couldn't communicate what was going on but I heard his throat closing as his voice became hoarse. Blood pressure can also drop. I do wonder about an EpiPen Jr for a dog-- those are the ones for very young children but I'm afraid even that small dose would be too big for dogs this size. It does help stop the reaction in its tracks and you do have to follow up at the hospital or I guess this case vet. They often need to give steroids as well and benedryl is usually to calm the symptoms down. Interesting to ask about the Epi. The only two injectors out are EpiPen and EpiPen Jr. by Dey and Twinject by Verus. The Twinject's second dose (there are two in every pen) might be measurable while the EpiPen Jr is an autoinjector that shoots in the entire dose. Let me know what you find out. And please try to stay calm and be thankful you jumped into action right away. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:OMG!: Lynn - poor little Lacie! I'm so sorry for your little fluff, and for you too, and hope she's all better by now. Please keep us posted! :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow you have an awesome vet you are so lucky that was great fast acting - happened to my mom's co - worker's dachsund a week ago as well - did not realize they go down hill so fast on that  scares me as my nephew was stung by a bee in our backyard last month  

so glad she is doing better


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I did a little searching on the net and read that the junior size is for people weighing 33 to 66 pounds. The regular one is for those over 66 pounds. But a compounding pharmacy can prepare an epi pen that has the correct dosage with a prescription from a vet.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! I am so sorry this happened to your sweet girl. How scary! I pray she is OK now. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry..I hope lacie is better now..this is one of my biggest fears ....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now reading this and I'm so sorry this happened! I hope Lacie is alright and back home. I'm a little worried because its getting late and there's no update. 
Lynn, where are you and how's that girl? 
Hugs to you both!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope she's feeling better. that was very scary. You acted quickly, grest mom.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Lacy is OK. Poor little girl. I can imagine how frightened you must have been. Hannah was stung by a Bee,but thankfully she had no reaction but a sore paw & a limp. Hope you can update soon & let us know how Lacie is doing. rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my goodness Lynn - since you haven't posted back you have me a little worried about Lacie. The poor little girl has been through so much, I really hope she is ok. Hugs to you and Lacie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Lynn. i just checked in to read a few posts and read your thread about poor Lacie.  

I'm worried like everyone else that we have not heard from you. I hope Lacie is okay. You two have gone through so much.

Hugs for both of you.

Marie


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

So sorry about what happened to your Lacie. It's a good lesson to all of us how fast things can get out of hand in this case. I really hope she's well and everything is good again for you both. Prayers for little Lacie. rayer:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of this, and I am worried because there has been no update. I pray precious Lacie is doing okay now. rayer: Anaphylactic shock happens so quickly and it is so critical that they be treated quickly. Lacie is so fortunate to have such a wonderful mommy!!! I hope Lynn hasn't posted because she and Lacie are home chilling out after an eventful day, just lovin' on each other!!! :heart:

We almost lost our youngest as an infant when he went into anaphylactic shock while we were just arriving into town from an out-of-town trip to "grandma's". It happened again when he was 11 and undergoing surgery. This time, he ended up with a heart condition. He appears the epitome of health, but the silver hairs that boy's health scares have given me....... My sons are definitely God's miracles, and I thank Him every day!! I'm praying for miracles for precious Lacie and Lynn!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope Lacie is at home, resting and doing well by now. Hopefully you've just gotten busy pampering and loving on her that you haven't come back on with an update. I'm praying that all is well. Hugs


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG....thank goodness you were there to notice. Please update us on Lacie's status. Keeping you two in my thoughts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I came here right away this AM in hopes of seeing an update about Lacie that all is well.... now I see no word so I'm really worried. I'll keep checking in and praying like crazy that she is OK.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I was also anxiously awaiting an update. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just checking to see how baby Lacie is doing today...


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm so very sorry to hear about Lacie sting and her reaction. Thank God you were there and have such a fabulous vet to come running to the office for you. Sending you great big :sLo_grouphug3: 

Please let us know how you and Lacie are doing. 

<div align='center'>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, I'm just now seeing your post and I'm stunned to say the least :shocked: ! How lucky you are to be friends with your vet and that you were right there when it happened and acted quickly.

I pray Lacie is recovering, and like the others have said....this happened yesterday and no update yet.... :bysmilie: ....what's going on???????


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

rayer: What the heck??? Okay, I'm going to stay positive and think that Lynn's internet connection is out. Can anyone give her a call and see how Lacie is doing?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in for an update on sweet Lacie. Lynne, you and Lacie are in our hearts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wacie, dis is Hunter. I knows you gots stung by a bee. I hope you are fweeling better and dat your mommy is loving you wots! I wuv you :wub: cause your my fwiend.

xoxo Hunter.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Checking for an update on Lacie. I hope everything is well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update this morning. I hope Lacie is okay.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying both you girls are ok.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope Lacie is ok...keep checking for an update :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm checking to see how Lacie is doing today. It is making me nervous that there is no update but I'm staying positive. :woohoo2: Lynn. Love you Lacie.
[attachment=55568ix_Feel...IMGP3285.jpg]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, where are you. I'm really getting nervous about no update. As soon as I got on the computer I came straight to your post expecting a great update on Lacie. I'm saying a prayer that everything is ok and we'll hear from you soon. 
Love and hugs to you, Lacie and Tilly.
Jane & The Girls
:grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, now I'm worried, where are you? Hope you just went to visit your husband for the weekend and everything is ok. Let us know.

Does anyone have her number to phone and check up on her and Lacie?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is doing much better but is still at ER Clinic.

So sorry that I haven't updated sooner. Lacie did not do as well as we had hoped yesterday, and Dr. Patricia and I decided that it would be best to have her go to the ER Clinic to spend the night and be monitored there.  Dr. P had thought of taking her home and keeping her with her for the evening, but, if Lacie had another episode, Dr. P would not have all the necessary equipment at hand (plus Dr. P had to sleep sometime).

I came and got Lacie during rush hour traffic and drove her to the ER Clinic during rush hour, so the drive was about an hour both ways as the ER Clinic is next to my office. I'm very familiar with the ER Clinic because of the HGE that Tilly had 2 years ago. I truly believe that this is the very best ER Clinic I've ever seen for furbutts. :thumbsup: Heck, next time I go to the hospital, I would want to go to this one. But still it was so hard to see my little girl there. I, of course, was crying when I had to leave her. :smcry: 

As always, Dr. P was wonderful and had called ahead and faxed Lacie's records and they were expecting us and had everything ready. All I had to do was sign the paperwork as it was already completed. :aktion033: 

Lacie's little nose (and her nose is normally very tiny) was still pretty big (but nothing like it was yesterday morning), and she was still very lethargic but she seemed happy to see me. :crying 2: 

I called the clinic throughout the night and she's much, much better today. :chili: :chili: :chili: I will be picking her up at about 3:00 this afternoon. She hadn't eaten, but then, she would not eat what they are feeding her, so I had to go over this morning with a little boiled chicken and she did manage a couple of bites. This is a very good sign. :smilie_daumenpos: 

This was so scary. We live in a patio home with a very small yard which is primarily flagstone. All of my flowers are in large pots which are about 3 1/2 - 5 feet high except the roses that are by the fence but have a block border in front of them. Although I see bees on the flowers, it is pretty far to the ground and I've never thought that a bee would actually be on the ground. I know that others have lost furbutts from bee stings so this was going through my mind all day and all night. :shocked: 

Lacie seemed a 1000 times better this morning when I was at the ER clinic, but still not completely back to normal -- hence the additional stay today.

Thanks to everyone for their prayers and concern. You have no idea what that means to me. :ThankYou: 

BTW -- I do think that yesterday was hexed or something. It started with little Lacie and by the time I got to the office, our entire phone system wasn't working. We had done a transition of some sort the night before and it hadn't gone well. All of the customer calls had to be rerouted throughout the US. And we have a 200 person call center, so that's a lot of darn calls to re-route. Lastly, some huge truck, hit our "head-end" (the place that all the cable works from) in Las Cruces, NM and the entire city was without Cable, Internet and Phone services. So I had to round up the Tech Ops Manager that were in a budget meeting and get them to send a crew down to Las Cruces (about 3 hours away). :smpullhair: It was one of those days. So sorry I didn't post last night, but I'm sure that you understand that I was wiped out and just wanted to spend time holding and loving on Tilly. :sorry:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:smheat: Whew, so glad to hear from you!!! :chili: It sounds like Lacie will continue to improve and I'm sure both of you will be relieved when she is back home where you can snuggle and take care of her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: whew! Good news! Now I can get back to work. 


Will talk with you later.....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update! I'm praying that Lacie will be back home and in your arms ASAP! What a day you've had! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Wheeew, :smheat: I was going crazy :smpullhair: not knowing what happened and so worried about YOU and little LACIE. I am so happy to hear from you. :yahoo: I know you will rest easier tonight after you bring her home with you. Thanks for letting us know you are both OK.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I was freaking out, too. Thank God Lynn! You poor thing. Please give that little nosey a big kiss! Get home safely, girls.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for updating, Lynn. Bless your and little Lacie's heart! I know Lacie will eat for you when she gets home and all of you will sleep soundly tonight!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I couldn't have been happier to see your update. I was so worried. I'm glad our Lacie is going to be fine and home soon. Please give her a hug for us. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smheat: whew!!! so happy to see your update and that little lacie is going to be OK!!! 
of course we understand your not posting... sounds like you had one heck of a stressful day!!! It's just... well you know how we all fret over 'our' babies here!!! We don't 'settle-down' till we know all is OK! :biggrin: 
hope you can relax over the week-end ... snuggle on the bed/couch with your babies and just chill out, sweetie you deserve it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Lacie's gonna be ok!!! arty: I was really getting worried. I'm so happy for you Lynne. Now when you get her home, please have a wonderful and relaxing afternoon and evening snuggling with both your girls. It's time for some pampering and some celebrating. :grouphug: 

Ok...now I can relax and not worry.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 8 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815140


> :smheat: whew!!! so happy to see your update and that little lacie is going to be OK!!!
> of course we understand your not posting... sounds like you had one heck of a stressful day!!! It's just... well you know how we all fret over 'our' babies here!!! We don't 'settle-down' till we know all is OK! :biggrin:
> hope you can relax over the week-end ... snuggle on the bed/couch with your babies and just chill out, sweetie you deserve it![/B]



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 8 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815142


> WooHoo!! Lacie's gonna be ok!!! arty: I was really getting worried. I'm so happy for you Lynne. Now when you get her home, please have a wonderful and relaxing afternoon and evening snuggling with both your girls. It's time for some pampering and some celebrating. :grouphug:
> 
> Ok...now I can relax and not worry. [/B]


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, thank you for the update on Lacie. I'm sorry she had to remain in the hospital, but the good news is that she should be coming home today and all will be well. Continue to get better, Lacie girl!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:smheat: I'm glad Lacie's doing better! I can't wait until she's in your arms! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear that Lacie is doing better. That is great news!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So relieved to see your update! Sounds like Miss :wub: Lacie is going to be fine - thanks to your quick action - and your
wonderful vet! But you had one helluva day :smpullhair: - sounds like Murphy's Law in overdrive, with maybe a full
moon thrown in! Things can only get better from here.  
:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a relief to see your update. I'm glad Lacie is doing better. Hugs


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a great update, Lynn! I hope Lacie continues to improve. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord. I know she's going to be so gald to be home.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

What wonderful news!!! I am sooooo happy to hear that Lacie will be coming home today!! Just a thought, but maybe those were 'distractions' meant to divert your attention ........ to help get you through the day.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Lacie is doing better! :cheer: 

Thank heavens it didn't happen when you you weren't there and she used her doggie door!

We have terrible fire ants here. I have heard they can kill a dog if their nest is disrupted. I am terrified when I walk Lady. Since I hurt my back it has been a good excuse to have her use her pee pads - much safer!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so glad she is going to be ok!!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so happy for you and glad to see this update. I hope she continues to feel much better.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so happy she is OK. You certainly had a bad day yesterday. Now you have both of your babies to comfort you. :tender:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update Lynn. That is just wonderful news. I certainly understand you just flopping in bed and covering your head last night after the day you had. I hadn't thought of it but lottapaws could be right. Maybe God gave you distractions to keep your mind busy so you wouldn't fret over Lacie constantly throughout the day. I'm soooo very happy to hear so has improved so much. She should be home with you by now and getting Mommy's lovin and kisses from her sister Tilly. Please give her poor wittle, tender nose a gentle kiss from me. Poor girl. I kept thinking of you saying she turned and looked at you before she collapsed. Oh God, what a horror filled moment. Love to you and Lacie and Tilly. :smootch: :smootch: :smootch:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just now seeing this thread and I am so happy that Lacie is going to be alright. What an awful scare. Not sure I could keep it together like you did. Angels are smiling down on you both.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Lacie is doing better. Hopefully she will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad things are going better. :chili: Bee stings can be very deadly. I keep epi on hand all the time and have only had to use it once. It was for a vaccination reaction. Then I named her Abbey. Magic's Abracadabra. I barely saved her. Needless to say she has never been given another one. 
Tina :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's home and all is well. :chili: :chili: :chili: She's still very quite and just wants to lay next to me. I did get her to eat a little chicken for dinner and she's drinking.

Her nose looks funny and there's a tiny bump where the bite was. I was going to take a picture to show you, but my camera battery is dead and so you'll have to wait until it's recharged. :brownbag: 

So, Tina, what kind of an epi did you use? If there is one that is safe for furbutts, I'm definitely getting it. In all my year with dogs, I have never had this happen before. 

And we don't get too many bees, so this was a fluck. I'm diligent about the ant beds and always have the little enclosed plastic bait out early so that they don't turn into moster beds.

Thanks again for the prayers and well wishes. I just feel blessed that my little girl is alright. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, this is great news!!!!!! I'm so glad she is on the road to recovery!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

the Epi Pen Jr is the one that i have....i also have benadyl for children .the Epi Pen your vet will tell you how much to give according to Lacie's weight.and write a prescription its the same one for humans .hopeful we will never have to use them.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad to hear Lacie is on the mend! Great news! :yahoo: :Flowers 2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 8 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815296


> She's home and all is well. :chili: :chili: :chili: She's still very quite and just wants to lay next to me. I did get her to eat a little chicken for dinner and she's drinking.
> 
> Her nose looks funny and there's a tiny bump where the bite was. I was going to take a picture to show you, but my camera battery is dead and so you'll have to wait until it's recharged. :brownbag:
> 
> ...



I am so glad Lacie is home with her mommy! What a scary, scary thing to go through!

I give myself allergy shots so I always have an epi pen on hand. You can also buy a vial to custom dose it with a syringe for a tiny furbutt like Lacy. I would speak to your vet about getting a prescription for one, the proper dosage, etc.

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?pf...0D6976F8934BCCF


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yippee!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm glad she's happy and your happy! Give her lots of extra TLC from us! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Soooo happy Lacie is feeling better!!! ... now how about YOU, Lynn.. have you 'recouped' yet?

I think we all should have the epi-pen or whatever type administration our vets recommend to have on hand .I'm going to talk to our vet about this... not much use 'after the fact' so want to be prepared.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great news, Lynn~ I'm so happy she's home with you and Tilly.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Sooo glad Lacie is OK and is back home with you and Tilly!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Get Well Soon, Lacie!!! :Flowers 2: Glad you're feeling better. :smheat:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

What a scary thing to have happened... :bysmilie: BUT I'm so happy she is home and doing much better.... Get well sweet little girl. rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am glad she is alright and home. :chili: :chili: :chili: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad Lacie :wub: is doing so much better, Lynn, and hope you are too! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow Lynn I'm glad she is better. Yes bees can be low on the ground even on the floor that's how Mia got one in her paw pad. I rushed her to the Vet but no reaction. I didn't know they made Epi pens for animals I have one that I carry around because I get severe allergies and sometimes hives. Give her an extra hug for me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Lacie's doing better. :smilie_daumenpos: How's she today? My son was pretty worn out after allergic reactions. They hit a low and then the Epi is kind of like adrenaline (actually I think that's what they call it in England) so it stops the reaction but I think spikes the bodies systems to shut down the bad reaction (obviously I'm not a doc!!) and then if they get antihistamines or steroids they get tired afterwards. It takes a few days to get back to themselves. I do think you should check about the Epi for dogs...it seems like it would be a syringe not an autoinjector. She may never have this happen again but best to be prepared. BTW don't keep the epi in your glove compartment. They're temp sensitive to normal range of temps. Don't refrig or get too hot. I keep in a chill pack if we're at the beach for hours and in very cold weather keep protected from the cold.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I'm soooo happy to read these updates today - I've been wondering how you two were doing and so very happy that Lacie is home with you now and okay  You must be so relieved that you have your baby back. Please give her and YOU a hug from me and Chloe :heart:


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Why do bad things keep happening to such good people? You need a break. So glad Lacie is doing better. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie is so much better today. :chili: :chili: :chili: When she got up this morning, she asked for her cookie and then she even played with her toys for a few minutes.

It was so good to have her home last night so that I could get some sleep. You know how it is when your furbaby is ill, you're up all night just worrying (and calling the ER clinic).

I am going to call Dr. P on Monday (want to let her have some rest over the weekend) and check on the epi. I would like to have one (or a syringe) around for "just in case", but, of course I pray that it never happens again.

I knew that I should have given her baby benadryl, and, of course, I do have it on hand, but with her being like a limp rag doll, my going for my cell to call Dr. P at home, trying to find clothes to put on and the keys to the car, etc., all the time holding Lacie, I just never got the benadryl into her. Now where was Jerry when I really needed him -- in Phoenix.  

I've seen puppies have bad reactions to vaccinations, but I once saw a 5 month old Shih Tzu go into to anaphalactic (sp?) shock in PetSmart (Bannefield) as he had been over vaccinated and had such a bad reaction that he died. It was heartbreaking. The owner had a girl and a boy that were littermates. She and I had been visiting about them before their appointment. The girl was fine and the boy had the reaction. And then Bannefield charged something like $400-500 for trying to revive him. Obviously she was hestical and I was still there trying to help calm her.

Anyway, that's exactly what it reminded me of when Lacie went down.

But -- all is good now and my little girl seems to be much, much better. We were very lucky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so happy to see such a great update! I was so worried about your baby and I'm thrilled she's home and better.
Please give Lacie a hug for us! 
:grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that Lacie is home and feeling better! Make sure to give her gentle hugs from all her Aunties!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Lynn! I'm glad Lacie is feeling better! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks be to God, I'm so glad she's ok and home with mommy and sissy Tilly


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yea! That is good news that Lacie is home and feeling better. I bet she is happy to be home with mommy and her sissy Tilly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Lacie is feeling better today! It still so scary to think what a close call that was!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad things have turned out well! You guys had me worried there for a while.....

Give Lacie kisses from us.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy to hear the good news about Lacie! 
Lacie is loving being home with her Mommy and sister :wub: :wub: 

Take care of yourself and have a good Sunday after a hectic few days!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn,

I was praying so hard for Lacie and still am. I am so glad she is home with you. Give her a kiss for me on her precious boo-boo nose.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I just hope the three of you are all curled up on the sofa, arty: just hanging out, giving kisses, hugs, and just plain spoiling each other. :smootch: And Lynn I know you are giving them all those treats and just go ahead and treat yourself with a good old sinful sweet that you have been craving like chocolate, pizza, pie, cake, wine :drinkup: or whatever you have been craving.  After all you have been through in the past few weeks it is well deserved. artytime: 

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't express how relieved I am to see your update Lynn. What an ordeal the too of you went through. Poor little Tilly too, she must have been scared when you were running around holding Lacie and didn't understand what was happening. Yes, Lacie was very lucky. All the stars were aligned for you at that moment most definitely. God is good. Hold both Lacie and Tilly tight tonight. Our fur babies are rare gifts to us. We must remember to treasure them. Hugs to you three ladies. 
Now for heavens sake stay out of trouble and stop giving us all heart failure! LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so happy to be reading these updates Lynn!! Shame on Jerry for being in Phoenix still  . Please don't fault yourself about the benadryl - the choices you made are why Lacie is now home with you and doing so well. And I'm happy to see that she is loving with you - perhaps this was God's way of helping to bring Lacie back into the family and to allow her to want to be cuddled and loved like the little bug that she is once more.

No matter why it happened - I am so thankful and happy to hear that she is home and doing really well! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that sweet Lacie is doing so much better today! :clap: 

That was such an awful scare! :smheat:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 8 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815296


> She's home and all is well. :chili: :chili: :chili: She's still very quite and just wants to lay next to me. I did get her to eat a little chicken for dinner and she's drinking.
> 
> Her nose looks funny and there's a tiny bump where the bite was. I was going to take a picture to show you, but my camera battery is dead and so you'll have to wait until it's recharged. :brownbag:
> 
> ...


Blessed, yes, but so smart and quick thinking on your part, Lynn!! I'm so glad she's ok! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 8 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815296


> She's home and all is well. :chili: :chili: :chili: She's still very quite and just wants to lay next to me. I did get her to eat a little chicken for dinner and she's drinking.
> 
> Her nose looks funny and there's a tiny bump where the bite was. I was going to take a picture to show you, but my camera battery is dead and so you'll have to wait until it's recharged. :brownbag:
> 
> ...


I occationally get slightly outdated epi from being in the medical field. I used 1:1000 at that time. When she (Abbey) went into anaphalactic shock I called the Emergency ER and asked how much to use for a 2 lb pup and was told "I can't tell you, bring her in". She would have been dead if I waited. The kind I used comes in a vial. You break the top and draw up what you need. Being diabetic, I did have syringes available. I drew up 1/2 of the epi (which was 1/2 cc). I gave that to her and she started to come back and then started to go again and I gave her the second half. Then she came all the way back. My vet said giving it all to her wouldn't have killed her, she needed it to come back from dying. My vet would give me some since I do my own vaccinations. Just in case. I would think that your vet knowing that Lacy had a reaction would let you keep some on hand. 
You can get it sometimes from veterinarine supply houses, depending on your state.

Tina


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

All the emergencies happen over the weekend when I don't get onto SM!!!! Lynn I'm so sorry for just seeing this now!!!!!! THANK GOODNESS Lacie is ok. Oh my gosh.....my heart was racing as I read your thread. I'm so sorry that you and Lacie had to go thru such an ordeal. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

